# Introducing the Summer litter, with PUPPY CAM!



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I've done this with the last three or four litters, so in case anyone is still interested, this is a thread about our newest litter, which we've dubbed the Summer litter. It's Oliver x Khaleesi. There are six new babies, 2 boys, 4 girls. All healthy, all gained weight over their first night. Yay! Here's the pedigree: Pedigree: Oliver x Khaleesi

Here's a quick video of them this morning. Turn up the volume to hear the choir sing. LOL!






As before, we have a 24/7 puppy cam up, which you can see day or night. Link below.

LINK FOR PUPPY CAM: https://video.nest.com/live/IDuoSffTbq
*FOR SOME REASON YOU HAVE TO COPY AND PASTE THE LINK INTO YOUR BROWSER*​
They're just screaming potatoes with legs, right now, so not very interesting. But they become adorable pretty quickly. And I, at least, think it's fun to watch them progress.

Anyway, this is the thread. Enjoy!

*PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ME TO BUY A PUPPY. THESE PUPS ARE ALL SOLD. THE THREAD IS FOR CUTENESS AND ENJOYMENT ONLY. THANKS.*


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Let's try this again. For some reason the video link says "blocked," although it works on Facebook and email. Second try:

https://video.nest.com/live/IDuoSffTbq

Well, that didn't work either. Anyone know why and have a solution? It has worked for every other puppy cam we've had. But that was before the software change. Ideas???


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> Let's try this again. For some reason the video link says "blocked," although it works on Facebook and email. Second try:
> 
> https://video.nest.com/live/IDuoSffTbq
> 
> Well, that didn't work either. Anyone know why and have a solution?


It works if you copy and paste it into the browser, it's just the quick link that's broken for some reason. They're so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, they're beautiful, you're right, they're very vocal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This link worked for me-









Shared Live Stream | Nest


Streaming live #caughtonNestCam




video.nest.com


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Congratulations!!!! Beautiful babies! I’m so glad you’re doing this puppy cam again. What a happy distraction from everything else happening in the world right now.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

One is far away!! Lol I found a new hobby


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

That's Brown Boy. He tends to get lost, but it doesn't stress him out. Some of the puppies will holler like they are dying if they get lost in the whelping box. Not Brown. He's cool as a cucumber, and as long as it is warm enough, he's perfectly happy to strike out on his own. It's kind of amazing that they have those personality differences after only one day of life.


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks for this! I'll definitely be tuning in intermittently.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

How sweet is this!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay for a new puppy cam. Thank you!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow! I just gave myself a mini-lesson on "whelping boxes". As with many other things in life, there's a lot more to it than meets-the-eye.


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

So exciting!! Thanks for allowing us to watch your beautiful pups grow!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

You’ve made my day! I love checking in on your puppy cams and watching the babies grow. The work you two put into these litters is wonderful to see.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> They're just screaming potatoes with legs,


Congrats on the new litter and thank you for sharing them with us round the clock! So nice to have something uplifting to see online. Mom and babies look great.
Something about "Screaming Potatoes" makes me think of a 90's band.....


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations on the new litter!


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

Congratulations ... so exciting


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

You have just made 2020 suck a lot less; yay for a puppy cam!!! OMG, they are gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting! What a very bright spot in my day!! It will be wonderful to watch them grow!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

For anyone watching the puppy cam who is curious, we have 2 boys and 4 girls.

Boys: Green, Brown

Girls: Yellow, Red, Purple, Black


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay Dana! Thanks for having a puppy cam up again. Something to look forward to in my days now 
Jules


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on the puppies! I'm looking forward to watching them grow and develop. Thanks for sharing the camera link.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

OH MY STARS! Congrats Dana, congrats to Khaleesi what a proud and beautiful mum she is.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Awww. Mama is sound asleep. A couple of babies are too. Of course you got a couple who are hungry too.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Look at those fat little nuggets all bellied up to the milk bar. That's what we like to see. 

I love to see *FAT* neonatal puppies. The first 2-3 weeks is a very fragile, dangerous period for puppies, with death moments or hours away at any given time. The only thing that will help them survive is growing as fast as they possibly can.

Toward that end, neonatal puppies are little heat-seeking missiles and milk-seeking missiles. Neonatal puppies are bind and deaf, they can't walk, they are completely unaware of their surroundings. They have no eyes yet. If you could open their eyelids, you wouldn't see eyes. Their ears are closed, and the nerves connecting the ears to the brain aren't connected yet.

What they do have is that they are born with an incredible sense of smell and an innate drive to desperately seek food and warmth. It's pretty incredible that a 1 minute old puppy can find and get to mama's nipples, and feed voraciously, right away. Seeing it happen immediately after their first breath is truly something to behold.

The biggest danger sign for newborn puppies is failing to gain weight. The best sign is rapid weight gain. These puppies are hugely fat, two days after being born. They are already one and a half times their initial weight (something those of us in covid lockdown can relate to  ).

I am very happy to see this.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

*PSA: INITIAL NAIL TRIMMING OF PUPPIES GOING ON ON THE PUPPY CAM NOW.*​ABORTED. WE'LL TRY AGAIN WHEN PUPPIES HAVE EATEN AND ARE TIRED.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I just tuned in and saw the big stuffed dog. The way the puppies were snuggling and rooting made it look like it was breathing, lol.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm still years out from getting my next golden (Rooney is enjoying being the center of attention right now) but you have me wanting one right now. Might as well jump on the wait list now 

Such a good Momma!


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

What a lovely mother Khaleesi is. I am loving watching her and her babies


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Purple girl has stolen my heart.

She can keep it.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Elena Lin (Dec 3, 2019)

I was just thinking that they already look twice as big as they did when the cam first went up! They sure do grow so quickly don't they?


----------



## Kathleen17 (Apr 16, 2020)

Congratulations! Will definitely be tuning in!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

When you're so milk drunk you just pass out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Elena Lin said:


> I was just thinking that they already look twice as big as they did when the cam first went up! They sure do grow so quickly don't they?


They are! They have literally doubled their weight and size in just 6 days. (Which sounds impressive until I remember that I did the same thing in the covid lockdown.  )


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Green boy, six days old. He can't see or hear, but look at him sniff the air trying to figure out where he is, and look how he goes for it when he finds a familiar hand.






Brown boy, six days old. He's very sleepy! The cat sees nothing interesting at all.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the closeup videos of these cute little pudge-sters, and the way they seek out the human touch before they can even see or hear. So sweet!


----------



## Elena Lin (Dec 3, 2019)

Just wanted to say I really like the little noticeboard!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Elena Lin said:


> Just wanted to say I really like the little noticeboard!


Good! That's why we put it up!

The plan today is to cut puppy nails on camera at 11:00 a.m. PDT. That's on the board.


----------



## Christy Hennessey (Jun 7, 2020)

Such adorable puppies!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I hopped on just as mama was rejoining the crew. It’s so fun to watch all of the puppies squirm as fast as they can to get to her.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

“What dis momma? Chimken nuggets?”


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

10:30 e.s.t. - I see you've provided a well-balanced "meal" of toys for the babies - beef, shrimp and a croissant! Yummy  So cute! Also, I'm curious, what's the optimal room temperature for the puppies?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

How cute! I think they are related to my boy, Pilot, but I don't remember how.  He's a great grandson of Mariner.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Abeille said:


> How cute! I think they are related to my boy, Pilot, but I don't remember how.  He's a great grandson of Mariner.


I don't recall any Mariner in the pedigree. But here's the pedigree so you can look.



Pedigree: Oliver x Khaleesi


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Yay!! I love seeing the puppies on cam!! Such cute fat tater tots!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the new collars!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The puppies are growing like little weeds!

The puppies that were born a little over 1 lb. are now over 3 lbs. In just 10 days! No bottle feeding, no tube feeding, no supplementing. They are just fat-ass puppies. 

And they are starting to try to walk! A couple of them have gotten up on all four feet and taken a couple steps before they fall over like drunken sailors. They are building strength. Go puppies!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

That little fat yellow was all over the place earlier. So fun to watch!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Feeding time! Eeeeee, what a good Mommy.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> That little fat yellow was all over the place earlier. So fun to watch!


Just saw it get on its feet, wiggle its butt, and then plop down. I may have squealed.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Suddenly all the puppies are standing up and walking...sort of. LOL. It's very cute.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Watching these puppies grow is such a pleasant (and needed) distraction from our shared troubles. Thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## ravi87 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi @DanaRuns , curious how and when do you decide a puppy's prospective home?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

ravi87 said:


> Hi @DanaRuns , curious how and when do you decide a puppy's prospective home?


We have a pretty involved process. We consider this the most important aspect of breeding. Unlike others, we don't have a numbered list. We choose individually, matching pups and their characteristics with the very best matched home we can find for them. There's a lot of science in the process, but in the end it's more art than science.

For this litter we received about 200 inquiries. That's highly unusual. Of those, we gave questionnaires to 165 of them. 150 returned the questionnaires. We then did triage, filtering the ones we would reject based on the face of the questionnaire. The remaining ones (about 70) we investigate. We do internet searches, we Google earth their homes, we contact references and veterinarians, we look at neighborhoods and available resources, etc. We narrow those down to the best potential homes. After the litter is on the ground and we know what we have, we go through the top questionnaires again and match based on preferred gender. We have telephone interviews. Sometimes we go over to their homes to inspect. I've been known to bring my most unruly dog to their homes, and let the dog loose inside, then watch to see how they deal with it. When the puppies are old enough, we assign puppies to show and performance homes first, and decide which puppy we are keeping. The remaining pups go to the very best of the homes that we can find. Final decisions aren't made until the pups are 8 weeks old, and after we have done temperament testing, structure evaluation, and had prospective buyers over to interact with the puppies and our other dogs. We will also have at least one "puppy party" where all the prospective buyers are invited over, and while everyone is mingling and playing with puppies and adult dogs, we surreptitiously watch all their interactions, and do a final interview in the form of seemingly casual conversation. It is in this last step that we have occasionally disqualified someone who we thought we'd be giving a puppy to. Then, after the puppy party, we make our final decisions and make our final calls.

Sometimes we make decisions very early. For instance, with this litter we have one repeat buyer who is about the best dog owner there can be, so we committed to her the day the puppies were born. We also have another who is a friend and who is active in the Golden world, Golden clubs, and has had Goldens for decades, and we also committed to them the day the pups were born and we knew we'd have their preferred sex.

That's actually kind of the short version of our process. And it's fluid. We might decide one one person very early on, but not on another until very late. It just depends.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Man I love watching those cute little sausages!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

This might be a dumb question. I know mama takes care of their elimination needs until they are several weeks old (4-5 I think/). Do they have the urge to go before that? I mean I know they cry when they are hungry, cold or scared/anxious. Since they depend on stimulation to potty, do they cry when they need to potty? (This question came from my very inquisitive 8 year old). My kids love to see the puppies. My 3-year calls them "foof-foofs" because she can't say "woof-woof". She says, "Watch foof-foofs mama?" Thank you for letting us watch the puppies!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> This might be a dumb question. I know mama takes care of their elimination needs until they are several weeks old (4-5 I think/). Do they have the urge to go before that? I mean I know they cry when they are hungry, cold or scared/anxious. Since they depend on stimulation to potty, do they cry when they need to potty? (This question came from my very inquisitive 8 year old). My kids love to see the puppies. My 3-year calls them "foof-foofs" because she can't say "woof-woof". She says, "Watch foof-foofs mama?" Thank you for letting us watch the puppies!


Yes! They do. And that is a great question.

They cry if they are hungry, hot, cold, "lost" in the box (could be inches away from mom or siblings and be lost at this point), gassy, or need to eliminate. They do have some ability to pee and poop on their own now, but it's still mostly mom's doing (or mine).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Kissing puppies.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

“MOM, da nuggets r moovin!”

I love watching new pups find their balance. Some of them are full force once they get up and then topple over in a second. Clumsy balls of cuteness.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't recall any Mariner in the pedigree. But here's the pedigree so you can look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's way back. Tuxedo's Forget Me Not is in both pedigrees. I thought I remembered talking to Julie and she mentioned Oliver as a relative. 

In case you're interested or bored UCD URO3 Twincreek's Black Tie Affair CDX BN RN CCA CGCA CGCU TKI


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Puppies fresh out of the oven.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

"I see you!"


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Had the cam pulled up at work today during lunch. Your pups made a bunch of nurses and therapists happy in this crazy time. They kept picking out their "favorites". Yellow collar (girl?) won everyone over.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

IntheWillows said:


> Had the cam pulled up at work today during lunch. Your pups made a bunch of nurses and therapists happy in this crazy time. They kept picking out their "favorites". Yellow collar (girl?) won everyone over.


The puppy cam is playing in a few hospitals, mostly for pediatric cancer patients. But I'm hearing that the doctors and nurses like it as much or more than the patients do!


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

They are truly a breath of fresh air to watch, and, they are growing so fast. Is it just me, or does "yellow" girl seem to be the leader of the pack?


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

Are the biscuit trays (cookie sheets? i don't speak american) for cooling or just to introduce different surfaces?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

FYI, as I type, the sound is on on the puppy cam, and feeding is about to commence, in case anyone cares to see it.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Someone draws a very cute Golden face.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

they look huge!!!! Do puppies from smaller litters grow bigger as they get more milk? it's been awhile but i can't remember if her previous litter were as big as this current batch. How do they compare?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cwag said:


> Someone draws a very cute Golden face.


That would be me. Thank you! It is the outer limit of my artistic ability, I'm afraid.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ffcmm said:


> they look huge!!!! Do puppies from smaller litters grow bigger as they get more milk? it's been awhile but i can't remember if her previous litter were as big as this current batch. How do they compare?


They are big, for sure. They are all around 4 lbs. just 16 days after whelp. That's a lot of weight gain in a short time.

I've never found litter size to be a big determinant in growth. We've had big litters (10 or 11) that have been big and plump. We've had small litters (3) that were just average in size. This is a moderate litter of 6, and these babies are pretty hefty. More important than litter size, I think, is milk production and mothering instinct. Any dam that produces tons of milk and is willing to lie in the whelping box for hours on end is going to make some pretty fat puppies. 

Good question!


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

So adorable! Thanks for turning the sound on as well. Hearing Brown Boy howl just now was insanely cute. It caught our Lucy’s attention straight away too!


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

My oldest daughter immediately said “Khaleesi is SO beautiful and such a good mom!”


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

DanaRuns said:


> They are big, for sure. They are all around 4 lbs. just 16 days after whelp. That's a lot of weight gain in a short time.
> 
> I've never found litter size to be a big determinant in growth. We've had big litters (10 or 11) that have been big and plump. We've had small litters (3) that were just average in size. This is a moderate litter of 6, and these babies are pretty hefty. More important than litter size, I think, is milk production and mothering instinct. Any dam that produces tons of milk and is willing to lie in the whelping box for hours on end is going to make some pretty fat puppies.
> 
> Good question!


oh boy yes they are hefty! thank you for sharing, these types of threads always provide a wealth of information and are very interesting. I'm watching them sleep now and their little twitches and stretches are so precious.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, a sad day has come for this litter. 

The puppies are now able to pee and poop without their mother's assistance, which means it falls to the humans to start cleaning it up. Six weeks from now we will have to bring in a dumpster to get it all. This is the day I always dread coming. LOL!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Today was a good puppy cam day. If you missed it, you missed a few hours with the sound on so you can hear them sing. You missed nail trimming and sponge baths, always an adventure. You missed them howling along with the plush birthday cake playing Happy Birthday To You. You missed them meeting the interactive, speaking, growling, moving dinosaur toy. You missed mom feeding them standing up, and watching the little guys strain to reach the nipples. You missed puppies discovering the joy of playing "Bitey Face." You missed about 5,000 little puppy poops. Prolific poopers today! And you missed me singing "Bridge Over Troubled Water" to the girl with the silver collar, singing the part that goes:

Sail on, Silver Girl
Sail on by
Your time has come to shine
All your dreams are on their way
See how they shine!

It was a big day for puppies and the puppy cam.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh my heart! The one sleeping on it's back with all four paws in the air. Not sure what one it was because they are so fluffy I can't see their collars as well. So cute!! Love those chubby fluffer-nutters!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

I thought of another question. I know some breeds (chondrodystrophic ) are more likely to have "swimmer puppies". Have you ever seen it in Golden's? Or if it were to occur would it be likely seen with other serious congenital defects because Goldens are not chondrodystrophic ?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> I thought of another question. I know some breeds (chondrodystrophic ) are more likely to have "swimmer puppies". Have you ever seen it in Golden's? Or if it were to occur would it be likely seen with other serious congenital defects because Goldens are not chondrodystrophic ?


Gosh, what brought that thought up?

Yes, there are swimmers in Goldens. We had one a few years ago, actually. In fact, some here might remember him, as I posted about the challenges.

The dam of this litter, Khaleesi, was from a litter of three. One of those three was a swimmer. A super challenging little puppy we called Cappuccino because of his coloring. He was tiny, born at only 11 oz. He began to fade early on, and we had to tube feed him and try all sorts of things to keep him alive. Then he became a swimmer, and that was certainly challenging, too. We made a little sling for him and took care of him 24/7, and he grew out of it and was eventually able to stand.

Today he's a perfectly healthy, perfectly normal Golden.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

I've been watching videos about puppies on You Tube and in the feed there was a bulldog breeder who had a swimmer. Was just curious is all. Thanks for sharing your info. I'm glad he ended up thriving!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

He is beautiful in that picture!❤


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't know if you can see this link. This was puppies' first try at a meal. They weren't too sure about it, and they weren't very hungry anyway, but it was fun. Here's the link to the Facebook Live video: 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158566589164872



And the view from the puppy cam...









Shared Clip | Nest


#caughtonNestCam




video.nest.com


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Loved watching the first mush meal! So cute to watch them trying to figure it out, and play Slip N' Slide too!😉


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It's puppy story time. The three-week old Summer litter listens to Hansel & Gretel as told to them by a purple dragon.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Kisses to all the puppers...but extra kisses for the two cuddled up in the dirt (grass? Hay?) Be still my heart.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

IntheWillows said:


> Kisses to all the puppers...but extra kisses for the two cuddled up in the dirt (grass? Hay?) Be still my heart.
> View attachment 875725


Ah! This thread hasn't had any action, so I thought no one was watching the puppy cam.

That is a product called Yesterday's News. It's actually recycled newspaper. It goes in the two potty boxes. Yes, for some reason all puppies love to sleep in potty boxes.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> It's puppy story time. The three-week old Summer litter listens to Hansel & Gretel as told to them by a purple dragon.


This is so darn cute! I love how the pup right in front of the dragon seems to be following along.


DanaRuns said:


> It's puppy story time. The three-week old Summer litter listens to Hansel & Gretel as told to them by a purple dragon.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

Still watching in Covid-free Tasmania


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I Love Puppy Cam! We check in on the pups a few times a day and my adult kids who live in LA are watching too. At least two pups are sleeping in the litter box when we pop in, which makes me think that’s prime real estate in SoCal puppy land. Thanks for sharing their early lives.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Puppy story time is Great!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I check puppycam several times a day. I laughed seeing them sleep in their potty boxes


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Ah! This thread hasn't had any action, so I thought no one was watching the puppy cam.


I check in throughout the day (from San Diego)! I'm still in the hoping and waiting for a puppy stage, so your puppy cam has helped keep me occupied while I continue to wait. I cannot thank you enough for allowing all of us to share in the joy of watching your pups grow.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

MrsRedford225 said:


> They are truly a breath of fresh air to watch, and, they are growing so fast. Is it just me, or does "yellow" girl seem to be the leader of the pack?


You have a great eye! Yes, she is large & in charge of the whole group. 😁


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My goodness, now that they are being weaned, they are packing on the weight. Some of the puppies gained 1/2 a pound in the last day, and at four weeks old, two of them are over 7 lbs. already, with the others knocking on that door.

We took the two boys -- Green and Brown -- outside for a couple minutes today. It's the first time any of the puppies have been out of there room. Here's a little video. Nothing special about it. Just two puppies flipped out over suddenly being plopped down in the middle of an alien world.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

So cute! Sweet little boys❤.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I volunteer as tribute to lay on the ground and let them do the ceremonial "attack the human with kisses" ceremony....


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

IntheWillows said:


> I volunteer as tribute to lay on the ground and let them do the ceremonial "attack the human with kisses" ceremony....


You mean like this?  (I wouldn't call this attack "kisses".)


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> You mean like this?  (I wouldn't call this attack "kisses".)


YES. Give me the puppy breath and the wet noses.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

The one sleeping on the slide! One still in the potty box. Do the same ones like the box or do they take turns? They are getting so big!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> The one sleeping on the slide! One still in the potty box. Do the same ones like the box or do they take turns? They are getting so big!


All puppies seem to like sleeping in the potty boxes. Every litter we have had have done this. I don't know why. It's a mystery of the universe.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's the puppy asleep on the slide, captured from the puppy cam and blown up.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Pink was having quite the time with the croissant toy today. I giggled so much I almost spit out my diet Coke. She almost made herself fall over a few times. So cute to watch them grow. Seems like it flies by to me, maybe not so much on your end though. How old are the pups when you take them for conformation evaluations and temperament testing? I don't think those are the right terms but that's all I could think of at the moment. Was it closer to 8 weeks with the last litter?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> How old are the pups when you take them for conformation evaluations and temperament testing? I don't think those are the right terms but that's all I could think of at the moment. Was it closer to 8 weeks with the last litter?


We do temperament evaluations after they are 54 days old, and we do conformation evaluations immediately after we are done with temperament testing. Hopefully all done by 8 weeks.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Just chillin'.


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Someone figured out how to use the slide as a boost to climb over and get to Momma 😂


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

They sure like that mama! I notice how excited they get whenever Khaleesi gets close and looks into the pen. She sure is a pretty dog. Her coat is gorgeous. Those puppers sure are cute, fat, puffy- fluffers too. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This weekend the puppies will move from their one bedroom apartment in the spare bedroom to a new ranch out in the great room. Gonna be an adventure!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

We have a runner! One puppy is out of the box, and now I can’t do anything else until he’s restored to his rightful place. Mama has been in to check and she seemed to be taking inventory on the pups still in the box. Very dramatic episode tonight.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

jdavisryan said:


> We have a runner! One puppy is out of the box, and now I can’t do anything else until he’s restored to his rightful place. Mama has been in to check and she seemed to be taking inventory on the pups still in the box. Very dramatic episode tonight.


LOL! Yes, one or two escape this box every few hours. They are confined to the room, and the room is safe. The only thing is that I end up cleaning pee or poop if we wait too long. But we don't mind the exploration.

This weekend they move into bigger digs.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

jdavisryan said:


> We have a runner! One puppy is out of the box, and now I can’t do anything else until he’s restored to his rightful place. *Mama has been in to check and she seemed to be taking inventory on the pups still in the box. *


Do you think Khaleesi can count? I'm only half joking, because I remember that in one of your puppy cams from a few years ago, whoever was the Momma at the time came in to look at the pups in the whelping box and it really seemed as though she was taking stock and counting them. She stood outside the box and kind of nodded her head at every pup as she looked in, as though she was accounting for the presence of each one.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The Summer litter has moved from its 1 bedroom condo to a ranch. And so far they love it!

Have you ever known a dog that was afraid of the vacuum cleaner? We make sure that Esquire dogs are not afraid, because we get them used to it very early, before their fear response kicks in. Here you can see Theresa actually "vacuuming the puppies."  This first puppy, Purple girl, will likely love the vacuum cleaner because of these experiences. And I wouldn't be surprised if, for the rest of her life, every time the vacuum cleaner goes on she wants to be vacuumed. They sometimes imprint on these things.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Macca said:


> Do you think Khaleesi can count? I'm only half joking, because I remember that in one of your puppy cams from a few years ago, whoever was the Momma at the time came in to look at the pups in the whelping box and it really seemed as though she was taking stock and counting them. She stood outside the box and kind of nodded her head at every pup as she looked in, as though she was accounting for the presence of each one.


I don't know if "count" is quite the right word, but Khaleesi is very aware of every puppy, and knows when one is missing, as do all dams. That said, she's not a helicopter parent  and will let her puppies explore and do what they want. All she has to do to corral them is to walk by each puppy when her breasts are full of milk, and they smell it and come running.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This one is cute! 5 week old puppies get yogurt! (And they bite Theresa a lot.)


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

oh my goodness! I just popped in to check them out and they have a new set up!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> The Summer litter has moved from its 1 bedroom condo to a ranch. And so far they love it!
> 
> Have you ever known a dog that was afraid of the vacuum cleaner? We make sure that Esquire dogs are not afraid, because we get them used to it very early, before their fear response kicks in. Here you can see Theresa actually "vacuuming the puppies."  This first puppy, Purple girl, will likely love the vacuum cleaner because of these experiences. And I wouldn't be surprised if, for the rest of her life, every time the vacuum cleaner goes on she wants to be vacuumed. They sometimes imprint on these things.


My 7 month old is terrified of the vacuum


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dunmar said:


> My 7 month old is terrified of the vacuum


I'm sorry to hear that. This is why it's good to ask breeders about the techniques they use rearing their litters. These guys will likely never be afraid of vacuums or any of the other things that make noise that we make sure to expose them to. We play sounds of gunfire, fireworks, trucks, sirens, all sort of things, so that they are used to the sounds.

We also play music. So far, they are not big fans of hip hop. But they do like jazz and classical.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

Love the new digs!!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> The Summer litter has moved from its 1 bedroom condo to a ranch. And so far they love it!
> 
> Have you ever known a dog that was afraid of the vacuum cleaner? We make sure that Esquire dogs are not afraid, because we get them used to it very early, before their fear response kicks in. Here you can see Theresa actually "vacuuming the puppies."  This first puppy, Purple girl, will likely love the vacuum cleaner because of these experiences. And I wouldn't be surprised if, for the rest of her life, every time the vacuum cleaner goes on she wants to be vacuumed. They sometimes imprint on these things.


Love it when purple looks behind as if to say "I'm not done being vacuumed!"


----------



## Elena Lin (Dec 3, 2019)

The new enclosure looks like so much fun for the puppies! So many stimulating objects and so much open space to romp in.

My 3yo girl is not afraid of the vacuum cleaner until I try to vacuum her. She hates that. Too bad, because it would probably prevent a lot of shedding if I could eliminate the loose fur right at the source!


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

Still loving the puppy cam!

I happened to notice a video on the front page of Digg.com (forwarded from ViralHog) that looks a LOT like your setup (just from the story telling dragon) and was curious if it was you?

Digg referral: Watch These Golden Retriever Puppies Be Transfixed By A Talking Stuffed Dragon Telling A Story - Digg

ViralHog link:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Heart of Goldens said:


> Still loving the puppy cam!
> 
> I happened to notice a video on the front page of Digg.com (forwarded from ViralHog) that looks a LOT like your setup (just from the story telling dragon) and was curious if it was you?
> 
> ...


That's by local breeders we know, Mary Benson-Thompson and Joy Van Wie of Calico Golden Retrievers. It's because of them that we bought the story reading dragon. So cool, huh?


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> That's by local breeders we know, Mary Benson-Thompson and Joy Van Wie of Calico Golden Retrievers. It's because of them that we bought the story reading dragon. So cool, huh?


Very!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Dana, can I ask - what is the difference between a human (even a child) sitting in the pen and reading to the pups and the dinosaur toy? I'm so interested in all the sensitivity (or desensitizing) stuff you guys do and just wondering what this helps to develop. Is it just the acceptance of different kinds of creatures and sounds? Thanks!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> Hey Dana, can I ask - what is the difference between a human (even a child) sitting in the pen and reading to the pups and the dinosaur toy? I'm so interested in all the sensitivity (or desensitizing) stuff you guys do and just wondering what this helps to develop. Is it just the acceptance of different kinds of creatures and sounds? Thanks!


You know, we just try to stimulate them every way we can. It's all good for their developing brains. Plus, that dinosaur is just so darn cute, right?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is the Summer Litter's sire, Oliver. I love this ad. Whoever did it, I want to hire. LOL!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> You know, we just try to stimulate them every way we can. It's all good for their developing brains. Plus, that dinosaur is just so darn cute, right?


That is 100% fact. I think it is interesting that the dino sort of mesmerizes them, while they would be more likely to crawl all over a human doing the same thing.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We are going to keep TWO female puppies from this litter. Yes, two! I've done that before and swore that I would never do it again...but I'm an idiot, so why not! 

Purple girl will be Esquire's Pool House Rock, call name "Splash."

Pink girl will be Esquire's Teenie Weenie Bikini, call name "Summer."

That is all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Splash! That is an awesome name. 

And Summer... it was on my short list. I still regret not using it. Maybe someday... 

I'm glad we'll get to watch two of the pups continue to grow up here.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Deuce is really good with the puppies ❤


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

At 6 weeks old, puppies were in the water for the very first time. We let go of them, and...











I had no idea, but it appears we have a litter of fish!


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am thrilled to find your puppy cam again. It just makes my day to watch these little fluff balls grow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Look at those little swimmers! LOVE seeing confident puppies discover the world.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> At 6 weeks old, puppies were in the water for the very first time. We let go of them, and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such cute, fluffy fish you have!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So you are keeping 2 puppies and buying one later this year??? I know more than 3 cats puts people in the crazy cat lady category but I'm sure the rules are different for Golden Retriever puppies. I would say I'm just jealous but I'm pretty sure 3 puppies would put me over the edge.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cwag said:


> So you are keeping 2 puppies and buying one later this year??? I know more than 3 cats puts people in the crazy cat lady category but I'm sure the rules are different for Golden Retriever puppies. I would say I'm just jealous but I'm pretty sure 3 puppies would put me over the edge.


I've kept two puppies before, and swore I would never do it again. LOL! So much for that!  And we are likely adding a third from another breeder (if there is a litter, if there is a quality girl for me) when these puppies are about 6 months old.

Yes, I'm crazy!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> I've kept two puppies before, and swore I would never do it again. LOL! So much for that!  And we are likely adding a third from another breeder (if there is a litter, if there is a quality girl for me) when these puppies are about 6 months old.
> 
> Yes, I'm crazy!


My kind of crazy.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel remiss if I didn't comment on another great litter from Esquire. Having watched at least (3?) litters on camera I have to say this litter feels so balanced and grounded. So steady and strong. Khaleesi did a superb job mothering the pack. I think the size of 6 pups helped a great deal too, it's a numbers game in regards to management. And of course Dana and your partner ( SO sorry I am having a brain feeze-believe me it's cold!!) have held up the highest standard from soup to nuts on how you breed and raise Goldens. It touches my heart deeply knowing my favorite breed of dog is being well cared for. Thank you so much.
dlm ny country


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh. My. Goodness. Two of the pups are in an intense game of tag/chase and I'm certain this is the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

dlmrun2002 said:


> I feel remiss if I didn't comment on another great litter from Esquire. Having watched at least (3?) litters on camera I have to say this litter feels so balanced and grounded. So steady and strong. Khaleesi did a superb job mothering the pack. I think the size of 6 pups helped a great deal too, it's a numbers game in regards to management. And of course Dana and your partner ( SO sorry I am having a brain feeze-believe me it's cold!!) have held up the highest standard from soup to nuts on how you breed and raise Goldens. It touches my heart deeply knowing my favorite breed of dog is being well cared for. Thank you so much.
> dlm ny country


Thank you for such a sweet and lovely post!     We are pretty impressed with this litter, too.

And my spouse's name is Theresa. It's okay, I forget all the time.  (Just kidding honey!)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Rarely does anyone comment, so I'm assuming there are only a couple of people watching the puppy cam. I'm thinking of ending the puppy cam, and using it to find out what kind of critters are eating our garden at night.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I view it often.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Rarely does anyone comment, so I'm assuming there are only a couple of people watching the puppy cam. I'm thinking of ending the puppy cam, and using it to find out what kind of critters are eating our garden at night.


LOL! As with many things in life, others rarely appreciate the "little things you do" as much as it seems they might. If I were fortunate enough to be getting one of this litter, I'm sure I'd be watching daily. So, there's four!  😁


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I pop in for a few minutes several times a day especially now that they are so playful.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

I watch each day but don't have anything new to say.

Maybe we need a check in button or something?


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m also a frequent watcher, but I don’t comment often on GRF.
Whichever way you decide to go, it’s always been a joy to watch your litters grow up and to see all of the love that you and Theresa put into your crew.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I check in once or twice a day as well and have always enjoyed and learned from your postings and all your expertise in breeding. I also love any stories you have to tell about the pups and their individual personalities. Whatever you decide, please know that all of the puppy cams over the years have been appreciated!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

My co-workers and I watch on our lunch break (around 10am your time) every weekday. I walk into the break room and they say "lets check on the puppies!"


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth (Aug 10, 2018)

I have loved watching the cam and seeing what great care you and Theresa give those puppers. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

I check in on them several times a day! It’s a much welcome break in my working from home life. I’ve watched them every day since you first posted the link, and have loved watching them grow. I’m fairly new to the forum but found your previous puppy cam thread and really enjoyed learning about your procedure for temperament testing - absolutely fascinating.
Thank you for sharing the puppy cam with us, it has been an absolute light in what are otherwise fairly dark times.


----------



## Elena Lin (Dec 3, 2019)

I have the puppy cam bookmarked & pop in several times a day (mostly your night, due to time zone differences). I saw that all but 1 of the puppies have names now  Are these temporary names that you've picked for them? I don't think you've placed each puppy with a family yet - when will you be doing the testing & deciding which family gets which pup? How did you decide which ones to keep for yourself?


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

I check in at irregular times too. When I checked yesterday the pen was empty so I assumed they were all off on some great adventure!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I pop in every day, too! I love seeing them grow and develop.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea people were watching. Okay, I will leave it up, and I bought another camera to spy on my outdoor critters. Thanks for all the posts! It's nice to know people are watching and enjoying. That's what the cam is for.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Elena Lin said:


> I have the puppy cam bookmarked & pop in several times a day (mostly your night, due to time zone differences). I saw that all but 1 of the puppies have names now  Are these temporary names that you've picked for them? I don't think you've placed each puppy with a family yet - when will you be doing the testing & deciding which family gets which pup? How did you decide which ones to keep for yourself?


They have permanent names now, and we got them from the new owners and have been calling them by their names for several days, now. The names are:

Splash
Summer
Lucy
Breezy
Duke

Still waiting for a name for Silver girl.

With covid-19, we are skipping the temperament testing this time. It's indoors, all day, with multiple people, and we decided it wasn't safe enough for that. So we relied on our observations of the puppies to place them with particular homes. It was fairly easy this time since 4 of the 6 are going to show or performance homes.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Heart of Goldens said:


> I check in at irregular times too. When I checked yesterday the pen was empty so I assumed they were all off on some great adventure!


Well, let's see...

They go outside three times per day, now, in a yard we have fenced off for the puppies and which is cleared of anything dangerous for them. We have taken them on a "woods walk" in the back of our property. They have gone to the vet's office, and took a 90-minute car ride down to San Diego for litter eval. And they are getting some pool time. So chances are they were doing one of those things when you checked in. Plus, we vacate the puppy pen to clean it, which we do once a day though we could do it 20 times a day and not keep up. LOL!


----------



## MrsRedford225 (May 14, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Rarely does anyone comment, so I'm assuming there are only a couple of people watching the puppy cam. I'm thinking of ending the puppy cam, and using it to find out what kind of critters are eating our garden at night.


I watch all the time! My kids and husband used to ask; "Is this the litter, we might get a pup from?" Now they just roll their eyes & shake their heads🤣


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

I have your puppy cam bookmarked and twice a day me and my two daughters watch the puppies on our tv. Sometimes for hours. We love those little chunkers. Tuned in the other night to catch one of them pooping right on the ramp! We are obsessed


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok ok, I also check three or four times a day on my own too


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> Rarely does anyone comment, so I'm assuming there are only a couple of people watching the puppy cam. I'm thinking of ending the puppy cam, and using it to find out what kind of critters are eating our garden at night.


We watch multiple times a day!! My 9 y.o. is obsessed w/your pups; she's bugging daddy for us to get another one (Barkley will be 2 in October, and I don't think I'm ready for another puppy yet! Maybe in a year.) but we are _loving_ your video feed. THANK YOU for doing it! Barley enjoys watching the pups too - he keeps looking behind my laptop when they go out of range thinking they're back there 🤣

(Will the pups be heading to their homes this coming weekend? I've been trying to prep my daughter that we don't have much longer to watch the cute fuzzballs)


----------



## golden77 (Sep 5, 2012)

We have also been watching too! My kids get really excited and ask to see the puppies, they love to count them and see their new toys! We will be getting our next puppy towards the end of September, and its great seeing how quickly they grow. (My kids don't know yet, anything can change) I love watching my kids get so excited, and watching yours grow, they are so beautiful. Thanks for letting us get to see this


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Wow, I had no idea people were watching. Okay, I will leave it up, and I bought another camera to spy on my outdoor critters. Thanks for all the posts! It's nice to know people are watching and enjoying. That's what the cam is for.


Hmmm...programming concept.

#1 - Buy some HD cameras. Okay, lots of HD cameras.
#2 - Sign up breeders who are willing to have their litters broadcast.
#3 - Set up a channel (YouTube?) that has a 24/7 broadcast of puppies!

On some of the "nature channels" on YouTube, they also have someone actually operating a remote controlled camera, so it's not a static frame.


----------



## golden77 (Sep 5, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> Hmmm...programming concept.
> 
> #1 - Buy some HD cameras. Okay, lots of HD cameras.
> #2 - Sign up breeders who are willing to have their litters broadcast.
> ...


I think you are on to something. It would be way more fun then watching the giraffe at the zoo. (No offense to anyone) But puppies would be a great change of pace to the current climate


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

golden77 said:


> I think you are on to something. It would be way more fun then watching the giraffe at the zoo. (No offense to anyone) But puppies would be a great change of pace to the current climate


My better-half and I are long-time supporters of the San Diego Zoological Society, and I advocated with them for quite some time to start putting their camera feeds up on YouTube. My better-half especially likes the African elephant, so she gets a kick when the Zoofari Park's elephant-cam posts a feed.


----------



## golden77 (Sep 5, 2012)

SoCalEngr said:


> My better-half and I are long-time supporters of the San Diego Zoological Society, and I advocated with them for quite some time to start putting their camera feeds up on YouTube. My better-half especially likes the African elephant, so she gets a kick when the Zoofari Park's elephant-cam posts a feed.


I think animals make everything better. Even just watching them online can bring people together for a minute and change the mood. Who doesn't want to see a puppy or a baby anything. Especially in these times. We need good things to see.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mindquad said:


> I have your puppy cam bookmarked and twice a day me and my two daughters watch the puppies on our tv. Sometimes for hours. We love those little chunkers. Tuned in the other night to catch one of them pooping right on the ramp! We are obsessed
> View attachment 876367


Oh, just great. Thanks so much for posting that!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MushyB said:


> (Will the pups be heading to their homes this coming weekend? I've been trying to prep my daughter that we don't have much longer to watch the cute fuzzballs)


Yes, they are going home on Sunday and Monday, and that will be the end of the puppy cam this time around.


----------



## Red Dogs (Jul 11, 2013)

I watch and check posts a couple times a day. Love watching these babies. I have watched so many of your litters on the puppy cam. I have to second what Dimrun2002 said on his/her post. The care and devoted attention you both have to your litters is outstanding! It's no wonder you have such beautiful golden retrievers. The families who are lucky enough to get one of your pups must be so excited. Thank you for all that you do for this wonderful breed! You never know you might hear from me one day Unfortunately I'm in BC Canada and with Covid nothing is happening anytime soon.


----------



## Elena Lin (Dec 3, 2019)

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, they are going home on Sunday and Monday, and that will be the end of the puppy cam this time around.


Wow time really flew by! Gonna miss checking in on these puppies. It seems like they grew so quickly this time round, since they were so big right from the start.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, they are going home on Sunday and Monday, and that will be the end of the puppy cam this time around.


noooooooooo! Lol. They’re so playful even right at this moment they’re all wrestling. This is my main source of puppy enjoyment. Thanks so much for doing this puppy cam


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

At 7 weeks, the puppies go outside several times a day, now. They are not only learning to pee and poop outside, they are having fun exploring! Here they are today...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It was pretty warm outside today, and after about 45 minutes the puppies started to pant and get a little hot. So I got them a bowl of water to drink from. And then this happened. And if you watch it to the end you'll see one of the puppies I'm going to keep. Oh, joy for me...


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

They're so adorable! It's fun to watch them explore their environment.


----------



## Bells (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll say, they've been adorable this whole time, but this week has just been something special. They are so fun to watch right now, so active and mischievous - I love them! Good luck to you with water pup, she seems like she's living her best life in that water bowl, haha!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> It was pretty warm outside today, and after about 45 minutes the puppies started to pant and get a little hot. So I got them a bowl of water to drink from. And then this happened. And if you watch it to the end you'll see one of the puppies I'm going to keep. Oh, joy for me...


It's been fun watching them grow and seeing that one finally getting to relax in the bowl was great! Thanks for taking the time to share these videos with us.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, they are going home on Sunday and Monday, and that will be the end of the puppy cam this time around.


What will I do without puppy cam to watch daily?


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Dunmar said:


> What will I do without puppy cam to watch daily?


We're a little addicted to it 🤣 

Although...my daughter is now asking for us to get a puppy (so Barkley can have a friend); it might take her the 1.5-2 years wait list time to convince Daddy, but it might just work 

Thanks so much for sharing these adorable fuzzball - they've been so much fun to watch grow up!!

ps
Barkley is also fond of any water he finds; we used to have a really nice filtered water bowl for our dogs inside. Key words: used to. B basically played in it all day long, so we had to put it away about a year ago. He's mellowed; maybe we can try it again soon.

pps
did you come up with a name for Silver-girl?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MushyB said:


> did you come up with a name for Silver-girl?


We didn't come up with a name, but her new owners did. After a big family argument, her name is Kaylee, after the character on the TV show Firefly. It's a perfect fit, actually.


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> ... her name is Kaylee, after the character on the TV show Firefly. It's a perfect fit, actually.


I love it! I think her new family has excellent taste in TV shows!


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

OMG, they are soooo cute. I love how one of the pups you are keeping is laying in the water bowl. They all make me laugh.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Goodbye sweet puppies. I hope you have long happy lives full of adventures and love! By the way Dana and Theresa since you're keeping two you could just leave the camera on.... surely you don't mind all of us being in your home 24/7. Or maybe we will just have to settle for the occasional video?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cwag said:


> Goodbye sweet puppies. I hope you have long happy lives full of adventures and love! By the way Dana and Theresa since you're keeping two you could just leave the camera on.... surely you don't mind all of us being in your home 24/7. Or maybe we will just have to settle for the occasional video?


Three are leaving tomorrow (Sunday) and one on Monday. Monday is when the camera goes off. After that, there won't be a puppy pen. Each of the puppies we are keeping will get integrated into a group of adults, separate from each other, so that they learn to bond with humans and other dogs, and not just with each other. So I'm afraid there won't be anything for the video camera to watch. Sorry. 

Until next time!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks so much for this much needed diversion. It’s fascinating to watch their early development and so much fun to see the puppy antics as they get a bit older. Just saw a rousing game of chase followed by the “I’m Exhausted” plop down. Best wishes to all of the lucky families who will be taking home one of these beautiful pups.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

Goodbye puppies. I'll miss you.


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your puppy cams with all of us!


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

Goodbye chonker puppies! Already missing them, uggghhhhhh


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing their first 8 weeks with us. Looking forward to watching Splash and Summer grow. I'll be sure to pop in a few times today just to see them a few more times.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

And then there were three.

Silver (Kaylee), Green (Breezy), and Yellow (Lucy) went to their forever homes today. Bye puppies! I'm sure you'll have great adventures ahead of you!

I swore I wouldn't be sad. I won't, I won't, I won't...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Going to miss those puppies.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

They’re all gone!!!! 🥺 thanks again for all the entertainment.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mindquad said:


> They’re all gone!!!! 🥺 thanks again for all the entertainment.


There are three left. They may have just been out of camera view.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy lives, puppies! We're going to miss watching your antics. Looking forward to the next batch (soon? Seriously, the pups are better than anything on TV!)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The last of the Summer litter puppies (brown boy, now named Duke) just went to his forever home. He is owned by a wonderful couple who has a bunch of Golden experience. The wife is a physical therapist and author, the husband is a retired judge and former vice presidential candidate for the Libertarian Party, and they are both madly in love with their new boy, Duke.

And with that, I have turned off the Puppy Cam, and sent it back to its regular duties in home security.

We have kept two of these puppies, both girls. Pink Girl, who is now named "Summer" -- Esquire's Teenie Weenie Bikini, and Purple Girl, who is now named "Splash" -- Esquire's Pool House Rock. Both are earmarked as show dogs, and if they turn out, perhaps in a couple years you'll be watching their litters on the Puppy Cam, just as many of you watched this litter's mother enter the world and grow into a dog four years ago.

Thank you all for your kind words, fun posts, great questions, and especially for bearing witness to the birth and development of these six little souls who came into the world blind, deaf, and fragile, and left us as lively, aware, loving, curious, and enthusiastic young beings. As they have left to get on with the rest of their lives, so, now, do we.

It has been a privilege to share the miracle of life with all of you. Thank you.

Until next time...


----------



## Elena Lin (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you for sharing, Dana and Theresa. It was such a joy watching this litter grow up. Until next time!


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

Dana and Theresa, thank you so much for sharing this litter with us all. My family and I have been watching them from Massachusetts -- they are about the same age as our Millie, and it was so fun to have been allowed this peek into their first few weeks of life. You provided a welcome diversion during this strange summer, and we are grateful.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is yellow girl, now Lucy.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> This is yellow girl, now Lucy.
> 
> View attachment 876614


She’s gorgeous!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

boowhooo!!!!! I missed it! They looked like such beauties!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She is stunning! And look at those paws!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a beautiful pup.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is Duke (formerly Brown boy). I think he's pretty photogenic. But then, what Golden puppy isn't? 

He will be 10 weeks old on Saturday. And he doesn't lack in bone.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I Love Lucy


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> This is Duke (formerly Brown boy). I think he's pretty photogenic. But then, what Golden puppy isn't?
> 
> He will be 10 weeks old on Saturday. And he doesn't lack in bone.
> 
> View attachment 876832


Looking very pensive! He’s lovely. How are the keepers doing?!


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

DanaRuns said:


> This is Duke (formerly Brown boy). I think he's pretty photogenic. But then, what Golden puppy isn't?
> 
> He will be 10 weeks old on Saturday. And he doesn't lack in bone.
> 
> View attachment 876832


Handsome guy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Another gorgeous pup. I think we also need photos of your two, Dana!


----------

